# Lost Title Deeds & Loss Lease



## FewEuro (23 Jan 2006)

I need help understanding what a 'loss lease' is?
The title deeds were lost for a property and the solicitor got around this by introducing a loos lease for the property. Can anyone tell me what a 'loss lease' is and how it works?


----------



## mf1 (23 Jan 2006)

Are you sure it was not a Lost Deeds Indemnity  or Insurance Policy - insuring against  the possibility that the original Lease may have been lodged  as security for a loan? 

mf


----------



## FewEuro (23 Jan 2006)

Well there certainly has been interaction with an insurance institution so I assume that has to do with what you're talking about. Is that insuring against liability for a loan it was used for? or even the original mortgage?

The solicitor has however said that there is a loss lease involved, but I don't know what that is.


----------



## mf1 (23 Jan 2006)

I think its a "lost lease". The Lease is the primary Title Deed so when the Deeds are lost that includes the Lease. Which is lost. 

The Lease may have been pledged as security for a loan at any time prior to it being lost  - it may not have been - but the Insurance is against that. 

mf


----------



## FewEuro (23 Jan 2006)

Many Thanks mf1.


----------



## cosmo (23 Jan 2006)

Does 'lost lease' apply only if the property was leasehold? Presumably there is no such lease on a freehold property..or am I going off on the wrong track?


----------



## mf1 (24 Jan 2006)

In most circumstances, Lease only applies to leasehold property. In most cases, if its a freehold property, there is no lease. So on a freehold property, if you lost your deeds, you probably would not have lost a Lease but a Freehold Conveyance. 

In some unusual circumstances, you might, for instance, have a leasehold and freehold title running together on a property. 

mf


----------

